# Where To Shop In Salt Lake



## lcorley (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm in SLC for the week and I'm wondering if there any places I should go shop for good deals on tooling and equipment. I struck out trying Craigslist and Google.

Regards,
Leon


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 24, 2016)

Years ago there was a company called Industrial Supply also Salt Lake Hardware, don't have addresses but suggest the Yellow Pages. SLC serves the mining industry in several nearby states. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 24, 2016)

lots of pawn shops there.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 24, 2016)

Marshalls Hardware is a fun store. Located on California Ave just west of i215. Just up the road on Empire at about 1600 south is a freight salvage called NPS. Please leave the good stuff for me. There is M&M Machine on Main and about 3500 south. Metal working machines are not common place here. Enjoy your stay. If you feel touristy the temple grounds at the center of town is beautiful.
Dave 
P.S. Find a Rubio's for a Langustino Lobster burrito or Training Table for a burger.


----------



## lcorley (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the inputs. I went to Industrial Supply and had a fun time shopping, but they didn't really have any machinist stuff out for touching and feeling.

I also found Jorgensen Machine Tool. They had several adult size lathes and press brakes. Nothing in the hobby spectrum.  But what a great bunch of guys.  They gave me an impromptu tour of their restoration shop where they refurbish the trade-ins. One of the machines was a drill press with a 8 ft or so space under the quill.  I don't know the travel  but it appeared to several feet.  Out in the to-be-worked line they had a 6-spindle turret drill press.  I had never seen such a thing.  They also had an antique sheet metal brake made of oak and cast iron.  They said they occasionally get some 13x40 lathes that come out of schools but they go fast. Certainly had a fun time.

For Dave, I didn't make it to Rubio's, but I did get a Crown Burger.

regards,
Leon


----------

